# Stihl Strimmer rebuild



## DAR400 (Apr 29, 2017)

I haver a Stihl FS-70 CE strimmer, I have just replaced the cylinder and piston including new gaskets where needed. On start up the motor fires up no problem ,however revs highly straight away, if you use the throttle it dies and splutters ,sometimes then going to high revs again.
Iddle screw makes no difference, and I have not changed anything else from the original set up. could anyone help with some ideas please.

regards

DAR


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 29, 2017)

That sounds that there is an air leak somewhere now. If possible do a vac and pressure test and see if it leaks. It can also be, that your fuel filters or the carb are partially clogged or that the fuel line is cracked.


----------



## DAR400 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I check this tomorrow.


----------

